# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Pil vergeten?!

## violethill

Ik neem deso 20 en ik zit in de eerste week van de strip.
Ik ben gisterenavond (vrijdagavond) mijn pil vergeten. Normaal neem ik deze om 22u 's avonds, maar ik ging donderdag iets vroeger slapen en nam de pil rond 21u35. Deze morgen (zaterdagmorgen) besefte ik dat ik de pil van vrijdag vergeten was, dus nam ik de pil om 9u30 's morgens. 
Is er kans dat ik zwanger ben?

Groetjes, violethill

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zou me niet teveel zorgen maken als het een pil uit de eerste week was, in de eerste pilweek heb je nog geen eisprong... wél veilig vrijen voor de rest van deze strip!!
Daarbij zit je juist in de 36u dat je je vergeten pil hebt ingenomen.. dus dat is positief!!
Lees bijsluiter maar  :Wink: 
Sterkte!!
Xx Ag

----------


## christel1

Oei, Aggie, ik denk dat ze toch beter om de MA pil gaat, morning after.... waarom, ik heb een hele korte cyclus, mijn vruchtbaarheidsdag ligt dus in de eerste week na mijn maandstonden (max 2-3 dagen erna), natuurlijk is de kans heel klein omdat ze ze eigenlijk maar 10 uur te laat heeft geslikt en de kans is heel klein dat je direct zwanger wordt maar toch beter voorkomen dan genezen en mijn schoonzus was eens ziek geweest op een avond en had haar pil overgegeven en de maand erna was ze zwanger, ik wil dus niemand angst aanjagen, gewoon raad geven....... niet boos worden hé op mij....

----------


## violethill

> Oei, Aggie, ik denk dat ze toch beter om de MA pil gaat, morning after.... waarom, ik heb een hele korte cyclus, mijn vruchtbaarheidsdag ligt dus in de eerste week na mijn maandstonden (max 2-3 dagen erna), natuurlijk is de kans heel klein omdat ze ze eigenlijk maar 10 uur te laat heeft geslikt en de kans is heel klein dat je direct zwanger wordt maar toch beter voorkomen dan genezen en mijn schoonzus was eens ziek geweest op een avond en had haar pil overgegeven en de maand erna was ze zwanger, ik wil dus niemand angst aanjagen, gewoon raad geven....... niet boos worden hé op mij....


Op de bijsluiter staat dat als je binnen de 12 uur de pil nog neemt, er eigenlijk geen vermindering is van de werking van de pil. Zodus, denk ik dat er eigenlijk geen reden is om mij zorgen te maken? 
En neen hoor, ik ben niet boos  :Wink:

----------

